# recent alc driver locks my computer



## clschmaltz (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm having problems with getting the wired Atheros network card working on my new laptop (Dell N7010).  The pciconf output says the device ID is 0x2060, which from the dev/alc/if_alcreg.h on the CVSweb browser indicates it is an AR8152.

I'm running 8.1-RELEASE but its version of alc doesn't support this card.  So I grabbed the version of if_alc.c, if_alcreg.h, and if_alcvar.h from Aug. 20th 2010 which added support, but now after using dhclient or manually assigning an IP my computer completely locks up.  A message about the interface going down, and then a second one about it coming back up are the last things I see.  No error messages come up nor are written to /var/log/messages.

I also tried even more recent versions from the RELENG_8_2 branch and had to update some files in dev/mii and sys/net/if_media.h but... same results.
I have an Intel i5 processor and I'm using the *amd64* architecture.  GENERIC kernel or a modified one to remove unneeded stuff makes no difference.

Anyone think they can help me out with this?

Here is the pciconf output after updating alc:

```
alc0@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x04571028 chip=0x20601969 rev=0xc1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf0400000, size 262144, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x2000, size 128, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[48] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(4096) link x1(x1)
    cap 03[6c] = VPD
```
with 8.1-RELEASE it's similar but with none3@ replacing alc0@ and the cap 05 line doesn't say "enabled with 1 message".

The ifconfig output (newer driver) is:

```
alc0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=c3198<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
	ether f0:4d:a2:56:b9:48
	media: Ethernet autoselect
```

For reference, in Linux the driver atl1c in 64 bit mode is working for it just fine.

Thanks.

P.S.: I just booted the 8.2-RC2 amd64 CD and the same crash still occurs.


----------



## clschmaltz (Jan 17, 2011)

P.P.S.: the 32bit 8.2-RC2 i386 CD also doesn't help either.  Since this occurs in both the 8.2-RC2's as-is, rather than something that may have been triggered by me messing with the source code, I send in a PR http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=154076.  Sorry if this thread is redundant(?)


----------

